# Bad Leak Around Queen Slide



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Friday I noticed water coming in under the queen slide and did all I could to stop water from coming in but apparently was more serious than I thought.

While doing some yard work and cleaning the driveway I noticed a wet spot on the driveway under the back corner near the entry steps. Water was driping from the corner and had to be coming from the inside of the TT. I opened the door and felt the floor and at least 2 feet of floor from the rear wall the floor is like a Ruffles potato chip. There is some serious water damage to the floor. I have had this camper les than 30 days and now there is pobably thousands of dollars worth of damage. If that much water got in the insulation is soaked the rear wall will probably delaminate also.

I will be talking to the dealer in the morning.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

FraTra said:


> Friday I noticed water coming in under the queen slide and did all I could to stop water from coming in but apparently was more serious than I thought.
> 
> While doing some yard work and cleaning the driveway I noticed a wet spot on the driveway under the back corner near the entry steps. Water was driping from the corner and had to be coming from the inside of the TT. I opened the door and felt the floor and at least 2 feet of floor from the rear wall the floor is like a Ruffles potato chip. There is some serious water damage to the floor. I have had this camper les than 30 days and now there is pobably thousands of dollars worth of damage. If that much water got in the insulation is soaked the rear wall will probably delaminate also.
> 
> I will be talking to the dealer in the morning.


Sorry about your problem. I'm assuming you had the rear slide open when the water (from rain??) was coming in? I'm sure the seal on the slide is defective. I had a problem with mine on the queen slide on the 27RSDS I had. They did the pressurized water test and everything on my former unit, and it didn't show anything, BUT, a water hose DID!!
 







My advice?? Take pictures of the damage, upload them to your puter. Also, start a "journal" of damage, contacts with the dealer, contacts with Keystone, including their responses, dates, etc. Make it very thorough. I did mine on the puter, as well. Then, when something came up, all I had to do was "clicky" and there was the information as to what had happened.
Hopefully, your problem will be taken care of in a timely manner. 
Best of luck!
Darlene


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

sgalady,

I had noticed from some of your other posts you had similar issues. I think Keystone/dealer should replace the unit. There is major damage to the floor and I am sure hidden damage to the wall plus all the other issues I am having with it. Keystone should eat this one take it back to the factory as an example of how NOT to build a TT, and replace my unit.

I don't think it was the seal I think it got into the wall some how, maybe from the roof. I don't think the floor could have gotten that wet from the drip I saw. The carpet was soaked around the bottom of the step to the bed and I could not see any water dripping or running to the step. The whole floor is rippled from the rear wall out to the TV stand that's well over 2 feet.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

FraTra said:


> sgalady,
> 
> I had noticed from some of your other posts you had similar issues. I think Keystone/dealer should replace the unit. There is major damage to the floor and I am sure hidden damage to the wall plus all the other issues I am having with it. Keystone should eat this one take it back to the factory as an example of how NOT to build a TT, and replace my unit.
> 
> I don't think it was the seal I think it got into the wall some how, maybe from the roof. I don't think the floor could have gotten that wet from the drip I saw. The carpet was soaked around the bottom of the step to the bed and I could not see any water dripping or running to the step. The whole floor is rippled from the rear wall out to the TV stand that's well over 2 feet.


HI.
I wonder if it's coming from around the back door on the unit. WHY they don't put better drip rails above/around the top of the door is a mystery to me. 
I hate to be the one to tell you this, but they WILL repair it to your satisfaction, but they won't replace it. Been there, done that. Once it's titled, it's considered "used". You better believe that my BP boiled about this, more than just a little. 
I know it's aggravating, but, be nice, but firm. I kinda used the 3 strikes and you're out deal, with my dealer, explaining on the 3rd trip back for the same leaks, that I had been nice up to that point, but if it was not fixed to my satisfaction after that, I would NOT be so nice, anymore. I also got a free electric jack (3502) for the hitch, and they DID fix my unit. 
Water leaks are hard to determine the origin. Like I said, a water hose (handled by my son outside) and me inside, discovered the problem. The carpet in my entire queen bedroom was soaked. There should be vinyl underneath the carpet, BTW.
Keystone's not the only TT that has problems, believe me. My grandparents went through about 6 or 7 units, in their camping career. But, my granddaddy was a master mechanic, jack of all trades, and could fix anything.
Keep me posted, and remember........you catch more flies with honey........be nice but firm. I know it's a big investment, and, right now, your dreams have been dashed, but we're all right there behind you. Mentioning that you're a member of Outbackers.com DOES help, btw.
Take care and try not to be too upset. I know it's hard, but it's a material thing.
Darlene


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Darlene. That is great advice and I will try on all your sugestions.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

When I read this... The location of the wet/ rippled area I thought 
maybe your leak was from maybe a loose fitting some where,
or maybe your water pump or hot water tank...

Where are they located on your unit? Maybe check there.









Does it look like any water "dripped" down a wall to flood the floor like that?
Is the slide it's self damaged in any way?









MaeJae


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

MaeJae,

I emptied the water heater so it didn't come from there. It is located in the dinnete but the floor around it was unaffected. I noticed the water coming in from around the bottom seal of the queen slide, but it didn't look like enough to do this kind of damage. The floor damage is in the entry area in front of the door. I did not see any water puddles inside the camper, but somehow the water got under the floor covering. I stood outside in the rain trying to see were the water was getting in but could not find anything. It didn't even look wet around the inside of the seal that's what makes me think it came in from the roof or somewere and ran in from the inside of the wall.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FraTra,

Sorry to hear about your problems. That's certainly no fun!









Water leaks can be difficult to trace, but my hunch is that you are correct that the leak does not involve the slide. Unless possibly - I'm assuming the slide was closed here - the latching arms are not putting enough pressure on the seals to really close things up tight. If the slide has ben open, is there any chance that the trailer is sitting nose down so that water on the roof would pool up against the back of the trailer? If the leak is coming from the roof, you may be able to feel some softness in the walls around the back of the trailer.

In any case, I would not hold my breath about Keystone taking the trailer back. The good news is, a competent repair shop can fix your Outback as good - or better than - new. Give them a chance, and you might be pleasantly surprised. In the end, they will have to fix it to your satisfaction and the earlier they understand that, the better it's going to turn out for everybody! Also, if you are going to have a problem like this, going into the 'off season' is the time to do it. So good timing there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I read in one of your old posts, you had troubles with a warped door not sealing. These problems related? Good Luck

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I read in one of your old posts, you had troubles with a warped door not sealing. These problems related? Good Luck
> 
> John


That is what I was going to say...









You could also look to see if your "boot" for the TV antenna is sitting properly.
Mine came off and allowed water to drip to the inside. My antenna is 
over my dinette so that is where the water pooled.

We had a storm and the TT was new so I went out to check on it after
the rain had stopped. That's when I noticed the water. I took a look
right away on the roof and sure enough it was the "boot"

Anyway, good luck with getting everything fixed like new!
MaeJae


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the posts. The warped door that's hard to close is the front door on the other end of the TT.

Called the dealer first thing this morning. I am taking tomarow morning off work to take it in. I'll keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi FraTra









I'm really looking forward to hearing the outcome. I'm sure that your dealer and Keystone will come through for you.

Keep think positive thoughts...as Doug said, at least we're heading into the off season and you won't be missing too much in the way of camping


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Update

I took the outback to the dealer Tuesday morning 10/31 to get the ball rolling. The sales manager ask me what I wanted to happen and I told him considering the amount of damage and my owning it less than 30 days I wanted a replacment. He told me he would work toward making it happen but Keystone rarely does that. I called on 11/01 and left the sales manager a voice mail message but did not hear back, so this afternoon 11/02 I called again and was told he was out till tomarow. Maybe he will call me then. I spoke to the service department and they didn't know anything and had not looked at anything yet but assured me I was on the top of their list. The TT was still dripping water Tuesday and I was hoping they would check it sooner.

I know these things go slow but I want them to tell me yes or no on the new replacment unit so I can escalate to a couple more levels to maybe make it happen if the answer is no, but I wanted to give the dealership and Keystone a chance first.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hope your dealer and Keystone can get everything worked out to your satisfaction.
Good luck and keep everyone posted!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

** UPDATE **

My Outback has been at the dealer for 1 week now and as far as I know they have not even looked at it yet.









They assured me last week that I was at the top of their priority list. That and a $1 will get you a cup of coffee at Quick Trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FraTra said:


> ** UPDATE **
> 
> My Outback has been at the dealer for 1 week now and as far as I know they have not even looked at it yet.
> 
> ...


Do you have other service facilities in the area? Seems like it's time to take your Outback and $$$ elsewhere.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes. There are a couple of other Keystone dealers in the area but non sell the Outback line, I don't guess that matters though.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Yes. There are a couple of other Keystone dealers in the area but non sell the Outback line, I don't guess that matters though.


Nope..doesn't matter.

A Keystone repair facility is a Keystone repair facility.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd give the other repair locations a call ASAP and see if they can get you in. Even if it took the a day or two to get you into their schedule, I feel that is your better route.

Don't let the other shop let them think they have you on the ropes just because your trailer is currently parked at their facility.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

** Update **

The latest word is they finally looked at it, sent pictures to Keystone and are waiting for a reply.

All the guy I talked to could tell me(didn't talk to the repair tech) was they think the the rear slide was not sealing properly. I think it's more than that but.... They pulled back the floor covering to take some pics of the subfloor. Now it's just a wait and see game to find out what Keystone approves.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your leak

I would write your dealer and Keystone a letter about the damage to your trailer and ask why it took over a week for it to be looked at. I would also ask your dealer and keystone for prompt service considering you have only owned it for 30 days. Make a request in writing for the trailer to be replaced or a extended warranty (at there cost) "that will cover any future problems that can or will be caused by this leak" Make copies of these letters. In your letter let your dealer and keystone know that the copies are being sent to your dealers local chamber of commerce and the better business bureau. Send the dealer and keystone there letters certified mail so you have proof they recieved them and to let them know you mean business. Unfortunatly a call to customer no service leads you no where.

Besure to send the letter to the local chamber of commerce and BBB.

Scott


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Scott,

I am currently trying to get a replacement. I have been in contact the the CEO of Freedom Roads the dealership's corporate holding company and a couple of consumer advacacy groups. The sales manager is trying to get a replacement but without Keystones' cooporation he can't make it happen. I will exaust all possibilities so at least I can say I did all I could. I believe the dealer, at least the sales manager, will do what they can to make me happy.

If the result is I am unhappy then it will be Keystone that makes me that way. First for making a product with bad defects(the leak is not the only one but the worst by far) and then not stepping up to the plate. If it were just the worped door, the loose trim, the cabinet doors that won't stay closed, the bathroom door that wouldn't close, the bent stab jacks I could live with it. But I can't live with the water damage and all the unseen damage that may come up. If Keystone can live with me doing everything in my power to talk others out of buying their products for the next 20 years so be it. I can have a web site up in a few days with my honest experience and oppinions.

I feel better now.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

** Update **

It's now been over 2 weeks and I have heard nothing about what's going to be done. I called the sales manager several times today with no luck. I left a voice mail and received no return call.

I'm starting to get a little steamed now.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Refund & start over.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

** Update **

As of Friday and 2 1/2 weeks at the dealer I was told they found and repaired 2 leaks but had not fixed the floor because the tech said ripples in the floor was normal. However these are several times bigger and the vinyl has come loose. I refuse to accept it until floor is fixed. I am still working on a replacment.

No one from the dealership has ever called me to update me or tell me anything. The 2 times I have left a message I recieved no reply. Impressive huh?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had a lot of dealer troubles too. I was also not impressed with the yahoo's working on my repairs...nor there methods of deception. A few 'well placed' letters of complaint to management spawned some results...and apologies.

It seems you are having the same type of issues I had. Leaks, bad fixes, and really crappy Customer Service. To me...none of this was acceptable, and I let them know.

As they say...squeaky wheel gets the grease. It's a sad world when people will take your money, and not deliver a good product and give good customer service. That sux. It's like robbery, only legal. If I can offer any advice...let it be to make your stand with this dealer...and demand some action. You've earned it, and paid for it.

There are many outside agencies that can help the situation as well...if it comes down to it. It's just a shame it ever has to come to that.

Good luck, and thanks for the updates. I hope your situation is resolved to your liking.

PS...I don't have any ripples in my flooring. If that's normal, then bad installation must be the norm. Yea...right.


----------

